# I got this info from a very reliable source today



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

"The first California boatload or two of 2005's is sitting on the docks at Benecia, CA (Bay Area). GM is holding them and plan to start to trickle them out to dealers, for arrival in late 
January. They want to clear out as many of the '04's as possible...

The 2005's will be a short model year (only building about 12,000 cars, 
instead of the 16,000 cars they built for '04) - due to the 2-3 month 
delay in getting the cars here. They'll start building the '06's in 
May/June for arrival during the "normal" new car arrival period of 
August/September.'

Question,
Is the '06 planned to be built in the Holden Elizabeth
Plant also .i.e. will it be the Australian Commodore based model again?


His answer,

"Yes, though it will continue to be built on the VY Commodore chassis. 
The VZ Commodore is currently on sale in Oz and it forms the basis for 
the Zeta platform on which the next-gen GTO, G8, Buick VElite coupe and 
unnamed sedan, and future Chevy coupe (Chevelle? Camaro? Monte Carlo?) 
and sedan (3rd-gen Impala?) will be based on..."

Hope this is good info if not delete it,

Thanks,

Max


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

*dang...*

so GM is messing with those of us that want a 2005 gto in order to get rid of the rest of the 2004s that are sitting on the lots because bozos at GM totally screwed the pooch with introducing the gto? thanks, GM - all you're doing is pissing people off. if my car doesn't get to the dealership within 4 weeks, i'll just wait for a 2006.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

sort of it seems.

I can say with 100% certainty that I wish I had 6 litres and I am spending 1000.00 just for the hood aftermarket!

So in hindsight do I wish I would have waited for an 05?

Damn straight I won't lie.

Would I buy an 04 now with 05's coming out any week?

Hell no.

If I were GM would I rock bottom out the 04's to get them off my lot?

Heck ya!


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

My local dealer all the way over here on the east coast hs had and 05 for a week now. I've already test driven it. It was an auto. Dealers all around ATL have 05's as well.


----------



## vrb747 (Dec 25, 2004)

This is heartening news for everyone who is willing to wait. Either get huge discounts next month on the 04s or wait a couple of months & watch the rebates pile up on the 05s. GM is nuts :cool


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

I can wait. Especially since the 18 inch wheels are now available, gotta have those. :cool Too bad no pics on the Pontiac site yet. they are oin their as a no charge option.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

But you get a narrower tire with the 18s. 235 v 245. stiffer ride with less sidewall to flex but less tread to grab. i dont get it.


----------



## Ripley (Dec 23, 2004)

The 18's with 235's is not a performance asset,narrower, more rotational mass even makes them harder to launch and stop. Strictly cosmetic.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

The 05 GTO is now 4 months behind the rest of the automotive world. Maybee Gm feels that holding them back for an even greater period of time will remedy their sales issues with this model. I have yet to see an 05 and we are nearing what would be considered the half way point on the calender for a model year sales run. You simply cannot sell cars if they are not available. The 05 Mustang deliveries last year were considered late by industry standards. Why not resticker the 05's as 06's and get back in synch.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

There is a comic ineptitude with the way GM has handled the GTO. :lol:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

:agree


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

MaxHax said:


> sort of it seems.
> 
> I can say with 100% certainty that I wish I had 6 litres and I am spending 1000.00 just for the hood aftermarket!
> 
> ...


i think i would still buy the 04, i just cannot get buy the discounted price of the 04 and with the money you save you could build a car that would kill a 05 or a new vett for that matter, and still be cheaper than a 05!!!!!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

flht3 said:


> i think i would still buy the 04, i just cannot get buy the discounted price of the 04 and with the money you save you could build a car that would kill a 05 or a new vett for that matter, and still be cheaper than a 05!!!!!


Yea, but it is something about being able to drive a brand new production car off the lot with 400HP already. :cheers


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Most of my work is done in Ports so I have saw them and they are nice, usually Military ports though these cicvilian water fronts can get pretty dangerous lol. Maybe they are afraid to unload them? Ever been toHunters Point :rofl: 

Seriuosly though it sucks but there is a silver lining to all of this if we have 04.'s as much as I hate to say it.

How many GTO's do you see driving around? I have yet to encouter one in Sac I just saw one on an I80 freeway commute in 2 months.

Wheen the 05 comes out it will not only look better than our 04's but be faster and then the 06's and soon our 04's are just so so.

Well your 04's anyway by then mine will be in the 12's haha arty: 

Ignore this post man I just woke up babbling and need some caffeine and this was my first email to read :agree


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

By the way I just went through this with my 2003 Nissan 350Z and it was so rare in Nov 2002 when I bought it that no one even knew what it was , or who made it and people just surrounded it!

My point is I guess if I have one is that now they are a dime a dozen and lost that head turning factor, not that these 04's turn as many heads but the 05's will so I am in no hurry for them to come out but I bet new buyer are which is probably the others point who want them.

It's sort of like canceling the 2002 Z28 with the beefy LS1 just when they were starting to grow back on me again and get faster.

I will post some pics of my tricked out 89 IROC and 2003 350Z and upload them here to my photo section when the coffee is done.

Makes you wonder what a 2006 Camaro would look like though doesn't it?
(Slowly waking up and seeing others point lol.)


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Yea, but it is something about being able to drive a brand new production car off the lot with 400HP already. :cheers


yea ,but there is something about being in a 600 hp weapon :cheers


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I just wish it weighed less to be honest with you that is really my only complaint with this car.

So increase the intake, open up the exhaust and spray or boost!

That will get you in the low 12's easy and for 26k you can't beat that the engine is rock solid. On my 350Z 12 engines blew because of week rods and pistons and a poor ECU design in less than a year. I just don't see these engines blowing like that on this car so like I said there is a silver lining when you picture in your head how many Mustangs you see on any given day compared to our Goat's!

The new 04 owners are pioneers because we are modding our cars now and racing them when the 05's are not even out yet! To me that is worth something to others it isn't. So it is what it is I guess and well we all have to live with it right?


----------

